# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa > Arduino >  Raspberry Pi - Bật SSH, VNC và thiết lập IP tĩnh cho RPi

## CKD

*Raspberry Pi - Bật SSH, VNC và thiết lập IP tĩnh cho RPi*

Firmware sử dụng từ link https://www.raspberrypi.org/downloads/raspbian/ phiên bản mới nhất cập nhật ngày 05/07/2017
Tên file là _2017-07-05-raspbian-jessie.img_
Chương trình ghi SD vẫn là Win32 Disk Image



*SSH và VNC*
Chức năng SSH và VNC là các thiết lập cho phép người sử dụng có thể điều khiển từ xa RPi (cài Raspbian, hệ điều hành khác mình không rỏ). Với firmware trên thì SSH và VNC đã được cài đặt sẵn, ta chỉ cần Enable là xong.
- Có thể sử dụng 1 trong 2 hoặc cả 2 cách này để điều khiển từ xa. Tùy thích  :Big Grin: 
- SSH có thể dùng phần mềm PUTTY để config RPi từ xa. Thao tác dùng lệnh như thao tác trên Terminal windows trên RPi.
- VNC cho phép điều khiển từ xa với giao diện đồ họa, kiểu như TeamView vậy.

Hai soft này sử dụng cụ thể thế nào thì từ từ rồi tính. Khi vừa ghi SD và boot với RPi thì... cả 2 chức năng này đều *Disable*

Để Enable thì khá đơn giản.
1. Boot RPi với màn hình, bàn phím, chuột đầy đủ.
2. Sau khi boot thì vào chức năng... *Preferences -> Raspberry Pi Configuration -> Interfaces*
3. Chọn *Enable* các mục cần (ở đây là SSL và VNC) xong thì *Ok*

4. Reboot xong rồi Yes hoặc Ok các thông báo hiện ra là xong.
5. Dùng PUTTY hoặc VNC (mình thử với VNC Google App) kết nối vào
Dùng user *pi* và pass *raspberry* để login nếu được hỏi (lưu ý là chưa thay đổi pass mặc định của RPi)



*IP tĩnh (static IP)*
Trong một số yêu cầu cần IP tĩnh, ví dụ cài đặt RPi làm local server thì việc cài đặt IP tĩnh là cần thiết.
Mình đã test nhiều cách được hướng dẫn tìm được qua Google, nhưng hầu hết đều không đúng vì các hướng dẫn ấy dùng cho các version cũ. Với version như trên, thì cách làm như sau: Thay đổi nội dung file *dhcpcd.conf* trong thu mục *etc*, trong cửa sổ Terminal...
1. Chạy lệnh


```
sudo nano /etc/dhcpcd.conf
```

2. Trong cửa sổ edit, chèn các lệnh sau vào phía dưới cùng


```
interface wlan0
static ip_address=192.168.1.XX/24
static routers=192.168.1.1
static domain_name_servers=192.168.1.1
```

Với:
- wlan0 là config cho thiết bị wlan0
- 192.168.1.XX là IP mong muốn
- 192.168.1.1 là gateway
* Các thiết lập IP thay đổi cho phù hợp với hệ thống mạng đang dùng.

Dùng:
*Ctrl*+*O* xong Enter để lưu nội dung
*Ctrl*+*X* để thoát



3. Reboot để các thiết lập được thực hiện

----------

doanthienthinh, Gamo, nhatson

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, mà bật SSL & VNC thì con RPi có lết ko?

----------


## CKD

> Ủa, mà bật SSL & VNC thì con RPi có lết ko?


Cụ Gà muốn hỏi gì? *lết* hay *chết*?
- lết.. thì chẵng rỏ, dùng SD lõm có class 4, + với việc kéo cái LCD HD nó đã giật giật rồi. Nên căn bản là nó lết.
- chết thì chưa, mỗi tội mò mò đi tong 2 cái SD roài. Dùng các soft khác để formate mà nó ứ chịu. Hu hu.

----------

Gamo

----------


## katum573

> Cụ Gà muốn hỏi gì? *lết* hay *chết*?
> - lết.. thì chẵng rỏ, dùng SD lõm có class 4, + với việc kéo cái LCD HD nó đã giật giật rồi. Nên căn bản là nó lết.
> - chết thì chưa, mỗi tội mò mò đi tong 2 cái SD roài. Dùng các soft khác để formate mà nó ứ chịu. Hu hu.


2 cái SD đó chắc chưa chết đâu bác dùng fdisk của linux thì có thể cứu được nó đấy.

----------


## BKAII

Con Pi này em thấy rất phù hợp với các bài toán IoT, kể cả về mặt tính năng và giá thành :3

----------

